# replica weapons



## MrLictor (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi

Does anyone make or know of somebody who makes replica weapons? I'm after a couple of bolt pistols or possibly even bolters.

PM me if you are able to help. I've got a deadline of about 9 months.

cheers
Mr.Lictor


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

Are you talking full size, or like a custom model for figs?

EDIT: Just saw what forum this is in. Obviously, you mean full sized. Sorry. Got here from the unanswered posts link, my bad.


----------

